# An open apology to BC-Slinger.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I had my argument with him in public so I wanted to post this in public.

Sorry man,

While I still disagree that my intention in posting how my shooting was going at the time was to brag, the way I reacted to your posts was immature and stupid.

You are a good shooter and a good contributer to this community and I hope you will accept my apology.

And I finally uploaded a video, even though It's terribly shot and uploaded sideways.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's the I in jj did tie buckle.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Its all good man. I am a very opinionated person, and fight for what I believe. I guess you are as well, and we bumped chests its bound to happen once in a while. I said things that were wrong as well ,and I shouldn't have gone there. I will check the video out. I am happy you posted one it takes a lot of courage.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> That's the I in jj did tie buckle.


Huh?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

TOTY (Topic Of The Year)

 Cheers ...Q


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the I in jj did tie buckle.
> ...


Integrity


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


Jj did tie buckle? Some secret military acronym? Enlighten us please Ghost, if it's not classified...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Marine Corps Leadership Trait Acronym. I'd actually rarely heard it. It's probably used more once you go to NCO School. Which I didn't go to as I was only a Corporal. I think Sargeant was when most were sent.

I probably only read it in Boot Camp while dozing off reading the giant flip book of stuff (referred to as "Knowledge") you have to know. The range and medical stuff is emphasized a lot more. But I do remember seeing it on the blackboard once, probably between trips to the quarterdeck, now that I think about it. Infantry guys usually know this sort of stuff better too. The guys that deal with life and death most often know a lot about leadership.

Thanks Ghost.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Honor to the man who say public apologies.
Honor to the man who accept that apologies.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Honor to the man who say public apologies.
> Honor to the man who accept that apologies.


Thanks and thanks to all who took this in the spirit it was intended and especially to BC-Slinger who accepted it.


inconvenience said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

It takes a lot of courage to apologize on a public forum and a lot of grace to accept the apology and move on. Way too easy to sit behind a keyboard and snipe.

Now let's all get out these and destroy some pop cans!


----------

